# Scratch Built Medusa Siege Tank



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

As I promised, here it it. For anyone who would like to know, I seal these tanks with 3 layers of matte varnish. It hardens them up like plastic, so in theory you could paint them too.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Once again brilliant!! What exactly do you use to construct it?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy f..... :shok:

That is a corking piece of work! :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dont get too excited chaps, this is just a file you download cut out the shapes and stick them together,unless the poster was the one who designed the downloadable templates its really no more impressive than gluing a model kit together, though i will say his are particulary neat models, just google papercraftsquare 40k, there are even coloured paper kits to print these days.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh there goes the mistery. Hmm might try this myself


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there a particular type of card to use or could you use cereal packet card? I'm looking to make a zsu23-4 type turret for my chimera as I think the hydra flak model is fugly


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Dont get too excited chaps, this is just a file you download cut out the shapes and stick them together,unless the poster was the one who designed the downloadable templates its really no more impressive than gluing a model kit together, though i will say his are particulary neat models, just google papercraftsquare 40k, there are even coloured paper kits to print these days.


Dang.

Might have a looksy though :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Is there a particular type of card to use or could you use cereal packet card? I'm looking to make a zsu23-4 type turret for my chimera as I think the hydra flak model is fugly



Personally i would transfer the plans onto platicard and make the turret out of plastic, you would have to make some adjustments to the plans as far as i can tell they are designed to be used with paper as they have glue flaps ,but nothing to taxing for a model maker.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I use cardstock, usually triple layered on most of my tanks. I have considered plasticard, however the issue one runs into is the layering of details. I suppose if I was to build one out of plasticard, I would need to make adjustments to the original templates.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice work there mate


----------

